# Aegla information



## Corwin (May 23, 2010)

I was just wondering if anyone has kept or has detailed information on this very interesting invert which as far as I know is relatively new to the hobby.

The information I'm looking for is as follows;

- prefered water parameters
- biggest species & smallest
- food
- are they escape artists
- do they need terrariums
- safe tankmates
- are they ok with bottom feeders
- are they ok in planted tanks
- do they need caves etc


----------

